# Software for Editing



## KLaw (May 8, 2009)

I have a hard time with sw's visualizer and bm's similar program. These seem to take forever and half the time I can't save the pic that I spent an hour or so working on. Do any of y'all know of a low cost (under $100) program / software that can be purchased for downloading a digital pic and then editing it to show a potential client what their room would look like in their color choice? I appreciate any input. I don't even know what terms I would use to search for this type of program


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

I bought some software about a year ago, hated it. You had to take your mouse and outline all the areas and then fill them in with color. Like you said, took for ever. I also have not seen any of them that look realistic at all. Kind of cartoon like. Also colors on the computer always look different than real life.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Photoshop elements may be able to do what you want mate. Grab the trial at the bottom of this page and see if it does what you need. I have CS4 so I use the full version and am not familiar with the feature set in ps elements, but something as simple as masking a wall and applying a color to it should be one of them.

You can find it much cheaper than on the adobe site just search around.  Just keep in mind that what Johns said about the colors being way off. Even if you do them on your computer and email them to a client they can look much different depending on how their monitor has been tuned.


----------



## BESMAN (Jul 15, 2009)

Also, GIMP is a free photo editing program that works very much like photoshop. I do a lot of photography on the side and have found GIMP does more than needed without being a trial version or very expensive.
http://download.cnet.com/GIMP/3000-2192_4-10073935.html?tag=mncol

another free photo editing program that i like to use , which is more simplistic and easy to understand and utilize is photoscape..it may be worth checking out as well.

http://download.cnet.com/PhotoScape/3000-2192_4-10703122.html


I've never really tried to do what you are talking about with these but i would think it is possible, i definitely do use these programs to edit photos of my jobs , make collages of my work and stuff like that for my website.


----------



## deach (May 11, 2008)

I've done one or two in gimp. The visualizer stuff is quicker but, I think for what you're talking about Gimp will work fine and.....it's free.


----------



## KLaw (May 8, 2009)

Thanks for all of the feedback - I appreciate it. I am not trying show the client exactly what it will look like - just a general idea. For example, I am doing this ladies specialty shop (girls trinquettes, specialty / custom make-up, etc...) 
Currently, walls are a flat, light pink. She wants hot pink with some black stenciling coming down in columns. This being a night-n-day difference, will give her a better vision. Hopefully, it impresses her as well. Thanks.


----------



## deach (May 11, 2008)

fresh coat said:


> Thanks for all of the feedback - I appreciate it. I am not trying show the client exactly what it will look like - just a general idea. For example, I am doing this ladies specialty shop (girls trinquettes, specialty / custom make-up, etc...)
> Currently, walls are a flat, light pink. She wants hot pink with some black stenciling coming down in columns. This being a night-n-day difference, will give her a better vision. Hopefully, it impresses her as well. Thanks.


Probably have to use photoshop or gimp then. I can see where you're running into problems with the visualizers on that scenario. Yes although it takes time they're usually pretty impressed when you can show them something like that. Good luck.


----------

